# instalar archivos tar.gz

## parfum

hola.. alguien me podria explicar como compilar archivos que se descargar tipo.,.. tar.gz.. es que he descargados algunos asi.. (ejemplo emesene) y no se como compilarlo.. o como instalarlo

----------

## AnimAlf

Depende de lo que contengan.

Lo verás en la raiz cuando lo descomprimas

~ $ tar xfvz aplicacion

si contiene un archivo llamado configure entonces no hay problema entras en el directorio

~ $ cd aplicacion

ejecutas el script (puedes poner parámetro pero por defecto ya está bien) y compilas

~/aplicacion $ ./configure && make

luego instalas (si no han habido errores)

~/aplicacion $ sudo make install

y se instalarán los ejecutables en /usr/local/bin

Todos suelen llevar un archivo Readme o Install que explican como compilarlo en caso de no ser genérico.

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Amigo, si te tomas el trabajo de buscar en google, hay MILES de paginas que explican esto. El foro tratamos de usarlo como ultimo recurso (o como recurso social dado los ultimos 2 OT  :Smile: , que es interesante), sino lo llenamos de preguntas simples como la que estas preguntando. No te ofendas, muchos pasamos por lo mismo cuando recien ingresamos, e incluso a veces tropezamos con la misma piedra, pero aprendemos y progresamos. Y hay que leer, mucho antes de preguntar, asi se aprende. Igualmente, es mi humilde opinion. Te recomiendo leer las Normas del Foro.

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

ebuild para la última versión de emesene

Google es tu amigo  :Wink: 

Instrucciones para usar ebuilds externos a Portage:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=5#doc_chap2

http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Instalar_Ebuilds_de_3ros

----------

## parfum

 *Quote:*   

> Amigo, si te tomas el trabajo de buscar en google, hay MILES de paginas que explican esto. El foro tratamos de usarlo como ultimo recurso (o como recurso social dado los ultimos 2 OT , que es interesante), sino lo llenamos de preguntas simples como la que estas preguntando. No te ofendas, muchos pasamos por lo mismo cuando recien ingresamos, e incluso a veces tropezamos con la misma piedra, pero aprendemos y progresamos. Y hay que leer, mucho antes de preguntar, asi se aprende. Igualmente, es mi humilde opinion. Te recomiendo leer las Normas del Foro. 

 

humm pues si. solo que no podia hacerlo en el momento.. y me parecio mas facil formular la pregunta y cuando volviera revisar directamente y bueno.. busque en el foro a ver si habia un post similar acerca de como instalar dichos paquetes y no encontre.. pero bueno gracias de todos maneras lo tendre en cuenta.. y gracias tambien a las personas que colaboraron explicando.

----------

## i92guboj

Como bien dice Stolz, es preferible siempre usar un overlay o ebuilds de terceros antes de compilar a mano, porque así portage sabe que dicho programa está instalado, y puede controlarlo. Si vas instalando cosas a mano al final tendrás montones de cosas en tu sistema que portage no tiene catalogadas, no podrás actualizarlas ni desinstalarlas a no ser que tú mismo te ocupes de ello, y es un trabajo tedioso.

Aparte de eso, al no ser algo de lo que portage lleve cuentas, se pueden producir problemas (de diversa importancia) si colisionan con algo que tengas ya instalado. Claro que siempre es posible instalarlo localmente en tu $HOME.

----------

